# New Renovate Right Brochure



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hot off the presses

I don't see anything (yet) that says old ones are no good.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

A little easier to print and I see a few changes. Opt out is gone, but they still talk about using the test kits, so it will be changed again when they are gone. 

The cover pic actually shows something useful too.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting that. I was not aware of it being changed. Good thing I didnt order or print any yet.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Check your paint store. SW is giving them out.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Chris


----------

